# st goerge island



## crappie man (Jun 12, 2010)

me and the wife are heading to st George island on the 23rd does anyone know what is biting on the surf ,,, most of the time we go in late April early May  ,,, your help would be appreciated ,, thanks


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 12, 2010)

c m were leaving in the morning for sgi ill let ya no what i can when i get back have a good trip


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2010)

Should be plenty of trout right before dark. I'd go with a small jerkbait or a white fluke.


----------



## crappie man (Jun 12, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Should be plenty of trout right before dark. I'd go with a small jerkbait or a white fluke.



do you think there will be whiting during the day ,, that is what i like catching and eating


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jun 12, 2010)

last year we caught lots of whiting on the beach during the day this year were vevturing out to try oter thigs as well used fresh shrimp the frozen ones from the bait store were worthless


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 12, 2010)

crappie man said:


> do you think there will be whiting during the day ,, that is what i like catching and eating



Yep use a real light carolina rig and small hook. Keep it moving real slow on bottom. Use a small piece of peeled shrimp.


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll be there the same week if you wanna go offshore let me know and you can go with me and my dad on my boat, we always welcome anybody to help share the cost of a trip


----------



## crappie man (Jun 14, 2010)

*thanks*



outdoorsman52 said:


> c m were leaving in the morning for sgi ill let ya no what i can when i get back have a good trip



we will be there on saturday now instead of wed . we got a good deal for the whole week


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Jun 16, 2010)

I am gunna be there the 19th-26th. I went last year the same time and slaughtered the trout, whiting, spainish mackerel, bluefish, ladyfish, and more; pretty much with 3 baits while my dad, uncle, and cousin didnt do too well with shrimp. I threw a 1/2oz gold spoon, a Mirrolure she-dog in a baby trout color, and caught a couple with an old silver bomber jerkbait. I was fishin right in front of the house out on the beach on the ocean side, I caught almost all the trout within 20 yards of the beach (suprisingly, I never knew they were there before or they would be soo close) and my aunt rented a kayak, went out off the beach a couple hundred yards and started catching mackerel, ladyfish, and bluefish. I never caught a red fish the whole week though.....anyone know what I should do to catch them? I fished off the pier in the bay some and mainly only caught trash fish (catfish, gar, toadfish, whiting, stingray, small sharks, and every now and then a flounder). Not to steal the thread, this still would help the guy who started this, what should I do to catch a redfish and catch a fish (anything) over 25lbs only fishing from the beach and pier?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 16, 2010)

If you want to catch a red and are limited to the bank head to the St. Park and fish oyster beds around the youth ramp and behind the campground. 

You are right about the fish being close on the beach. Most people wade past the fish. An hour or so before dark the fish will be as far up in the wash as they can go.


----------



## Rob (Jun 17, 2010)

I was there the first week of June and the trout fishing was good, we also caught some pompano, we caught a couple of reds in the bay.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Jun 28, 2010)

I had alotta fun. It was slower than last year but I did accomplish catchin a (just one) redfish, one really nice bull red on a 3/4oz gold spoon right next to the pier in the bay fishin from the bank, I landed it in the new boat ramp they built there. How big do yall think he is? 35inches and 15-20lbs? I'm 6ft. I also caught alotta trout, mackerel, and bluefish.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13 (Jun 28, 2010)

By the way thanks crappieman for takin the pic and for lendin me a pair of pliers. That was pretty cool yall showed up when I landed that fish.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jun 30, 2010)

Just got down here this afternoon and the bottom fell out shortly after. Oh well, that's 1 afternoon of fishing shot out. Gonna be here until Monday so hopefully I'll get some good fishing in. Anybody got any reports from the last week?


----------



## oldcsm (Jul 1, 2010)

*Apalachicola area report*

Below is a report from last Friday.....

St. Vincent Island to Steinhatchee 
Includes Apalachicola, St. George Island, Carabelle, St. Marks and Keaton Beach

June 25-27

Inshore

The temperatures are in the high 80s and low 90s. The inshore fishing for speckled trout and redfish has been good. We had a couple of medium-slow afternoons after water temperatures warmed, but in general, the fishing has picked up. The morning bite for speckled trout has been good using soft plastic baits such as Gulp using colored plastics.

We have also been having varying success using live bait and plastic grubs under a popping cork, such as the Cajun Thunder type. We have been catching a mixed bag of redfish, speckled trout, flounder and black drum around the oyster bars of Cat Point and Dry Bar. Work presentations with the tide using live bait, fresh dead bait, or soft and hard plastics.

Plus, there’s been catches of nice whiting, silver trout and speckled trout along the outside beaches of Dog Island, St. George Island, Little St. George Island and St. Vincent’s Islands. The little St. George Island old lighthouse point has been a very good spot for nice sized 15- to 18-inch whiting.

Want to target big sharks? The passes and cuts are holding some big sharks for those that want to target them. Fish the deeper holes near the edge of the channel using big baits with heavy sinkers and multistrand metal leader.

We are still seeing small pods (not our typical large schools) of tarpon around FSU Lab outside of Lanark and eastward toward St. Teresa, East Pass, Lighthouse Point, West Pass and Money Bayou. Anywhere you see baitfish you will see tarpon rolling on top of the water. Bait up using live LYs or Bomber type hard plastics, casting and slowly reeling the line in, keeping the bait at the upper water column.

Offshore

The offshore fishing has been fantastic. Use live pinfish or blue runners, frozen cigar minnow, squid, goggle-eyes or Spanish sardines. Expect to catch multi species of snapper, grouper (mostly undersized), triggerfish and a variety of reef dwellers. King mackerel, cobia and sharks are holding in midwater depths and they are HUNGRY! Expect offshore fishing to only get better as the waters warm in waters 40 to 110 feet in depth. Loads of sharks are cruising the reefs and wrecks of the offshore waters.

Thunder boomers are frequent this time of year! Always keep an eye on your radar during the summer months. Thunderstorms can pop up in a matter of minutes. Be prepared to move out of their way or go inland and wait them out. They usually last less than an hour but can be very intense at times. Remember safety first then fishing!

Oil Spill Report

Thankfully we still have no oil on our beaches, but sadly there are reports of spotty, light and scattered areas of sheen on our nearshore Gulf waters. Locations of sheen vary day to day, according to the winds and tide. It is monitored day and night to keep an eye on its location. If you see a pocket of sheen, or odd looking orange or brown debris floating on top, please maneuver your boat around it and contact the Franklin County Emergency Management Hotline at 850-653-4206 or the Franklin County Sherriff's Department 850-670-8500.

As I'm sure many of you have noticed, there are several locations of boom positioned in and around numerous oyster bars and grass flats throughout the bay. Please be careful not to cut lines or anchors as you are motoring near them. They are there to protect our most sensitive areas of the ecosystem in the bay. If you see someone intentionally cutting or harming the booms placed out please call one of the numbers listed above.


----------



## crappie man (Jul 2, 2010)

Georgiaboybasser13 said:


> By the way thanks crappieman for takin the pic and for lendin me a pair of pliers. That was pretty cool yall showed up when I landed that fish.



no problem John i was a pleasure meeting you and your family ,, i ended up catching allot of fish during the week ,,, caught most of the trout in the state park whiting also ,,, believe it or not i caught a sea turtle 15 to 20 lbs and John was fishing right beside me and he got right down there and got the hook out of his mouth ,, so i think the state park is the place to go , we had a great time


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 2, 2010)

crappie man said:


> , so i think the state park is the place to go , we had a great time



Is to me also. Hard to beat it.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 4, 2010)

Man it's been crappy weather all week down here. When is it too rough to surf fish??


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jul 4, 2010)

Go scalloping at ST. Joe bay!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 5, 2010)

I would classify yesterday as a rough surf day to fish. Needed a 6 oz weight or better!!!!!!! I'll still take a crappy weather week down here!!!!!!!!




southGAlefty said:


> Man it's been crappy weather all week down here. When is it too rough to surf fish??


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 5, 2010)

Yesterday was pretty rough...I fished or a while using some 4 oz pyramids when the rain quit but didn't have any luck. The surf finally started easing up around 2 or 3 in the afternoon and I ended up catching 3 good eating sized whiting for the table last night. The fishing was still slow but I was glad to at least catch a few. Can't wait to go back and you're right I'd rather be on the island in bad weather than on the job in great weather.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm heading to the East Pass right now! Hopefully hvae some luck! Will post when I get back





southGAlefty said:


> Yesterday was pretty rough...I fished or a while using some 4 oz pyramids when the rain quit but didn't have any luck. The surf finally started easing up around 2 or 3 in the afternoon and I ended up catching 3 good eating sized whiting for the table last night. The fishing was still slow but I was glad to at least catch a few. Can't wait to go back and you're right I'd rather be on the island in bad weather than on the job in great weather.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 6, 2010)

couldn't make it to East Pass. Too rough for two of our guests. Did manage a few trout and two flounder. One trout was 25"! Tough day otherwise


----------



## southGAlefty (Jul 6, 2010)

I will possibly be back down there Sunday, depending on the weather.


----------

